# does any one have recipe for fletchers bbq sauce  from mobile alabama



## nylan01 (May 5, 2015)

There used to be a restraunt in the 70's i belive was called fletchers bbq or ribs.

they had a sauce that was thin probaly vinigar based.

it was so good we would order extra rolls to dip into it.

if any one has any info i would appreciate it.


----------



## trucking13 (May 6, 2015)

[h2]Mobile Restaurant -- Fletchers BBQ Returns[/h2]


> Found this old recipe @ an Old Mobilian site. Must be enough for an army!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would cut it to 1/4 of everything unless you want alot- hope this helps


----------



## nylan01 (May 14, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## wavector (Jun 5, 2022)

The recipe I have is much different.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 5, 2022)

Kind of reminds me of my bbq juice. It’s delicious.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bbq-juice.308642/


----------

